# Ubuntu phone on N9?



## EmmaLee (Apr 2, 2013)

Few days ago I've seen Ubuntu for mobile.
What do You think will it be possible to run it on N9?
I already have my N9 more then one year and soon I'll have to change it for new phone and I don't want to loose Swipe...

http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2013)

it may be possible, though it'd take some porting. it would likely be unofficial at that point.I would say check out your phone on xda-developers if you haven't already, but i don't see it there, that lowers the chances that you can get Ubuntu on your phone.


----------



## Frick (Apr 2, 2013)

There are threads about the N9, all of them about Android it seems. I don't know how popular the N9 is.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 2, 2013)

Try the XDA forums, if anyone knows it's them http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2069


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> Try the XDA forums, if anyone knows it's them http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2069



it's not Ubuntu Touch, it's Ubuntu for Phones or Ubuntu for Android. When it's released there will be a separate forum for it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 3, 2013)

EmmaLee said:


> I already have my N9 more then one year and soon I'll have to change it for new phone and I don't want to loose Swipe...



Why do you think it is needed to switch phone? A year is not that long, is it? I had a Samsung phone last ~5 years (although I do not use my cellphone that much, so in your case it might have been <=3 years or so). Note: I assume you are still getting software updates for the phone.


----------

